# 64505-64530



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello all,

For the "autonomic Nerves"

Which would be correct?

77002 or 77003??

Thanks!


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 11, 2010)

Athe beginning of that section of the CPT book, it specifies that for 64479-64484 you should use 77003. Since the codes you are asking about are not included in that code set, 77002 would be the correct code by default.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jan 11, 2010)

From CPT Assistant, June 2008:

Code 77002

Code77002, Fluoroscopic guidance for needle placement (eg, biopsy aspiration, injection, localization device),is intended to be used to report fluoroscopic guidance during injection procedures when fluoroscopic guidance is required in the performance of needle placement in areas other than the spine, for pain management injection procedures. Codes 76000 and 76001 differ in that the descriptors do not specifically identify fluoroscopic guidance for a procedure involving needle or device placement. The organ or anatomic site is not specified for use of code 77002; therefore, fluoroscopic guidance as described by code 77002 may be performed in support of a procedure described, for example, by codes 20553, 20555, 20610, 51100-51102, 60100, and 62287, to name but a few. Code 62287 is included in the 77002 list because it is a spinalprocedureand not a spinalinjection.

To differentiate, code 77002 rather than code 77003 should be reported to identify the fluoroscopic guidance performed in conjunction with injection codes 64400-64450, 64505-64530, 64600-64620, or 64630-64680, because this code more accurately describes the fluoroscopic guidance procedure performed for the anatomy involved. (ie, these types of injections are not included in the list in the 77003 code descriptor).

Code 77002 should not be reported separately with any radiographic arthrography (code 70332, 73040, 73085, 73115, 73525, 73580, or 73615) with the exception of computed tomography (CT) and magnetic resonance (MR) arthrography.


----------

